# Atlantic farm Mechanization show



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I spent the day at the farm mech show today. Lots of toys to drool over, millions of $$ all under one roof!! There were tractors and machinery of all sizes, from small compact tractors, and machinery to fit them,,,
<img src=http://www.chowntractorparts.com/images/cub-size.jpg>

to honking big tractors and machinery!:dazed: 

<img src=http://www.chowntractorparts.com/images/bigspreader.jpg>

<img src=http://www.chowntractorparts.com/images/cat.jpg>

There were 3 rooms about 30x100 yards, a regulation size hockey rink, and numerous smaller corners filled with the latest and greatest the companies have to offer.
One thing that coaght my eye was this NH ag crawler.
<img src=http://www.chowntractorparts.com/images/nhcrawler.jpg>

I don't think any of the bigger companies have made an ag crawler in some time, so it kinda stood out!
It was a fun day, got to talk to lots of folks I only see at these events, and check out the newest toys too!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Parts..

What? You did not buy anything?  

In the first picture is the biggest electric power washer I've seen. Must require an 8 gauge 50 pound extension cord. :lmao: 

Thanks for the pictures!

Mark


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Mark, we did buy some tractor data books, good stuff for cross-referencing parts interchanges! The intended subject of the first picture was that little ground driven manure spreader. It would be suitable for a compact tractor or a good sized 4 wheeler. Ideal for a Farmall Cub! 

If any one wants an ag crawler, act now, the machine in the picture, 65 PTO HP, 3PH, 8 SP tranny with shuttle, with the Farmi brand logging winch is a show special at only $45K!:smoking:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Cool never seen a New Holland crawler:thumbsup: And those Kioti sure are shiny


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I see those small wheel driven spreaders arond. Seem like a great idea for a small farm, or a gig garden. Seems like it would do a good job spreading compost also if you lean more to the organic side.


----------

